# San Diego - Holiday Harbor



## pamandgary (Aug 4, 2008)

We will be spending a week on a trade for a 55' boat in the harbor near downtown San Diego (Holiday Vacation Club) the end of August.  Has anyone stayed there or know anything about this "property?"  It is a Shell Vacation Club exchange.


----------



## sandy7444 (Sep 7, 2008)

*San Diego yacht*

How was your week?  I am interested in yachting, I would like to hear from you.

Sandy


----------



## pamandgary (Nov 23, 2008)

*Harbor Vacation Club*

Not very good.  In fact we left early and Shell gave us some of our points back.  The yacht was nice, but old.  The setting was okay, but you looked at the Sheraton from the port side of the boat, about 30 feet away.  It was near nice restaurants and you could watch boats come and go in the harbor.

I think the biggest issue for us was the smell when toilets were flushed and the fact the whole boat seemed dirty and worn.

We would not recommend it or do it again.  If you have specific questions, please ask.  We were on the Antigua.


----------

